# DR Chipper for feed



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

Could you use a Dr wood chipper to grind feed like corn and hay for livstock?


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

Holy cow, now that's what I call thinking outside of the box! Outstanding!

I don't own one, but if you do, then I believe the best way to find out would be to throw some corn or hay in there and see what the result is.

Some things that come to mind are:

1. Would the corn, hay, etc. come into contact with any oils?

2. How fine do the blades chop or grind the branches you throw in?

I'd be interested in the results if you decide to try it!


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

My thinking is use the whole corn stalk!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I chip/shred everything with mine. I don't have cattle/goats yet, but I have shredded corn stalks for the compost pile. Mine has no problem with it. The chipper also makes THE BEST shredded leaves/small branches for mulch. Just like the expensive stuff at the store.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I used to use one to shred straw to cover potatoes in my garden. I think it would work well to shred corn stalks and any other plant matter for feed.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I tried that years ago with whole corn. Some came out cracked, some came out still whole, but a lot came out as flour. Also wants to blow all over the place as it shoots out. Mine had a slight gassy smell and flavor (made corn bread out of some of the flour). This could be the way the muffler was positioned?. If you do try it, I would say eat some of it your self to see if it is OK to eat. If I didn't, the critters would slowly get poisened. Mike


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

laughaha said:


> I chip/shred everything with mine. I don't have cattle/goats yet, but I have shredded corn stalks for the compost pile. Mine has no problem with it. The chipper also makes THE BEST shredded leaves/small branches for mulch. Just like the expensive stuff at the store.


i have a yardpro chipper. it seems to take a good bit of gas to get that "cheap" mulch.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

All my livestock came with feed grinders. I call them teeth


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I ran dry dog food, large chunks thru mine--came out fine as flour--


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

MELOC said:


> i have a yardpro chipper. it seems to take a good bit of gas to get that "cheap" mulch.



Mine isn't expensive at all. It takes about a gallon of gas to run it for about 3 hours. In 3 hours I can make LOTS of mulch, enough for all of my flower gardens, add to paths in gardens and for under the trees. 

For less than $3.50, I can make LOTS of mulch for MUCH cheaper than it would cost me to buy it and I am using my plant refuse instead of making lots of brush piles in the woods. 

Added benefits:
Brush piles are bunny/mouse homes and I DON'T want bunnies/mice in my gardens. 
Adds nutrients back into my gardens
Don't have to burn (which causes more pollution than benefits for my gardens)
Brush piles are unsightly
suppresses weeds
I know that my mulch is organic and no pressure treated crap is in it

Can you tell that I LOVE my chipper shredder? :baby04:


----------



## tomstractormag (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a small grinder shredder for a bolens tractor. All it is is a hammer mill. Same as a grinder mixer just smaller. Change the screens for different degrees of grinding. Smaller holes equal finer feed. No reason it would not work. 
Tom


----------

